# Balmoral Bash Repeat- Sat 17 Feb



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to give Balmoral/Middle Head another bashing on Sat morning. Am planning to start early again, launching at 5:30. Hope to see a few of you again.


----------



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

I will be there this time - and not round the corner at Clifton - unless that is I get the ehads up that I should be!
I am getting the impression that there are an awful lot of small tailor at Balmoral at the moment - was there much else mixed in with the schools do you think Ken?
One of the really notable things to me about my hot session off Clifton was that the schools were almost all kingfish, with the odd bonito thrown in - which meant I didn't lose any flies to pesky choppers! (ok - I did lose a couple).
matt


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm in for sure. Let's hope the fish are too. Ahhhh who cares if they're not...it's just damn good to be out there 

Good call on the newbie invite Ken. Come on new guys! It doesn't get any better out there.

JT


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I cant make it this weekend as I am going to meet some of the Canberra guys. I read the forum for months before joining! But last Sunday took the plunge when On the Edge asked if I would be there.

I'm a spearo and have never been that interested in fishing, but thought I may as well throw a line in while paddling the great outdoors. What a BLAST. Beginners luck maybe, but I actually caught a few fish and from the yak it was simply great fun!

Even managed a few more midweek. Great bunch of guys - so if you have been sitting on the sidelines -dont. Just jump in.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYdQ878AACLfgAASUKeACjRkHKov7/+gMACkDVTxqeqep+qaAGnlPRGnqaeo9JtIRMTQTEj0IyAAB6m1BgAaNDRhGTQaNNAYoBxsFqdlY0z+ULBoorVOBlLo1YnJKx+dBCxVbpfTcwe6/ppgvxC6K4yON4RbBZk6Z1c4BncsnleLKnt0HrzIWxpQ/L7B7FBUiVxhnnMwsQS8QdNg3VdWSQ1PcZTyI/jOiLMAdi8EaFHoZaBDvW3LC/DTKLY4mcxkNwsBoIiih+A7zWgrAGj/F3JFOFCQh1Dzvw==


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

im in
what lures does everybody recommend?


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice spot down there, which I coule make it  , good luck, should get you onto some fish.

Dan


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

wigg said:


> im in
> what lures does everybody recommend?


very small seemed to work for me last weekend (think whitebait size), although others were using Rapala CD7s and 5s with great success too.
I'm planning to take some small flies as well as the fish seem a bit fussy.

Will see everyone there on Saturday.
Just hope the fish are co-operating :roll:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Wigg
I have sent you a PM

cheers


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

couldnt make the mid week bash...

am itching for a fish :? hope to make this one :wink:

so its small lures and sps ? anyone chasing squid for kinggies ?

see you guys there

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Good Luck Chaps.

I have the big cheeses in town from the US for the next week so that is me off the water for 7 days, would have been out there with you otherwise.

Hope to see a great turnout and a scorcher of a report.


----------

